# Is there trace elements in tap water.



## Jason hilts (Feb 15, 2008)

I was needing to know if there is any trace elements in tap water?Also would there be enough in the water for the aquatic plants or do i need to add some after doing a water change.I have 130 watts of light over the 60 gallon aquarium.The light fixture is a coralife.The bulbs have a spectrum of 6700k.Plants include red cabomba,star grass,large leafed amazon sword,pygmy chain sword.


----------



## cfreeman (Mar 19, 2008)

There are often trace elements in tap water. The only way to know for certain is to test your tap water or to look at an analysis provided by your municipality.

In most cases the tap water alone will not provide all trace elements needed in optimal quantities for plant growth. Additional dosing will help to supplement and provide what is needed by your plants.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The amount of trace elements, as well as NPK, needed depends on how much light you have. What size is your tank and what light do you use?


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

Tap water usually contains many micronutrients. I read many laboratory tests of tap water and it showed there are following concentrations in the water:

Fe: 0.05..0.1 ppm
Mn: 0.005..0.004 ppm
Cu: 0.001..0.005 ppm
Zn: 0.01...0.1 ppm
Ni: max. 0.01 ppm
B: 0.01..0.15 ppm

As we can see TMG fert is designed mainly for tap water as it usually contains much zinc (i think zinc comes from pipes coating which are enriched with this element).
There are also other elements such as arsenic, cobalt, cadmium etc. but these are very low concentrations and most often unmeasurable (unless water is contaminated). Some people don't fertilize their tanks at all with micronutrients because their tap water is rich in all necessary micronutrients.


----------

